# Neighbor Snowblower Torture



## debodun (Dec 17, 2016)

You've heard of Chinese water torture? My neighbor has a snowblower and after a snowfall, sometimes he does my driveway and in front of the garage door and the front public sidewalk of both houses. However, sometimes he does nothing for me, or it may be any combination of the areas mentioned. I always appreciate ANY help, but it's like waiting for the other shoe to drop since I don't know what he will do, if anything. 

If he never helped, then I would know I had to do it, but it's mildly irritating to have wait to see what happens to know what will be left for me to do.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2016)

Consider yourself lucky that you have a neighbor who does Anything for you.  Have you considered that perhaps he has other chores to do, sometimes, and cannot get to your property "religiously"?  Perhaps if you paid him $50, he might put a priority on doing your area.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2016)

You don't have to wait. Just do it yourself.

In the event he beats you to it and does the job himself, pay him something.


----------



## Carla (Dec 17, 2016)

After a snowstorm, I go out and begin shoveling. If it is deep, often times one of the neighbors will snowblow my driveway. I have also helped them, but I never expect help. Everyone has their own to do. I would suggest going out and starting. If you are physically unable, I would try to hire someone. If he removes your snow fairly often, I would show appreciation--maybe a gift certificate to a local restaurant or something of that nature.

People normally buy the size needed to remove their own snow. If it is a small HP, doing a lot of extra can shorten the life of their unit. He may not want "the job" on a routine basis but willing to help you out every now and again.


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2016)

No one will plow my driveway anymore since the neighbor built a stockade fence right on the edge of the driveway. The fence also has a jag in it that used to go around a tree that used to be beside the driveway between our properties. Plow guys are afraid they will hit the fence -I guess they don't want that liability. I made a crude diagram of the properties.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> You don't have to wait. Just do it yourself.
> 
> In the event he beats you to it and does the job himself, pay him something.



Amen!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2016)

Not me Deb, I'm not irritated at all if my neighbor does my sidewalk, walkway to my front door, or driveway with his snowblower.  This morning he did all three early, before I even went out to get the newspaper from the driveway.  Sometimes, he'll just do the sidewalk, which if fine with me, that leaves a lot less for me to do when the snow is deep.

I woke up to 3-4 inches this morning, not a big snow, but all I had to do was clear off my car.  Either me or my husband, or both of us together will clear off our neighbors sidewalks during a big snow, usually up to their front door.  Two of them are working during the day, and sometimes don't get home until late.  The shoveling I do, or the snow blowing he (my neighbor) does all depends on time restraints, other obligations, or just how we're feeling that day.

We usually exchange a small gift at Christmas time just to show our appreciation for having such a nice neighbor.  I never resent the help, no matter how much or how little is done.  And I never mind giving it either, sometimes to three other neighbors on our side of the street.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2016)

It seems that every Winter, we get at least one major snowstorm that dumps 12 inches, or more.  When that happens, the county is usually fairly quick about sending a grader down the main road, but that leaves everyone with a pretty long driveway to clear from their house to the road which can be a challenge for even a 4WD truck.  There are a half dozen of us who have tractors or bobcats, etc., that can handle such a task.  So, when a big storm is predicted, I put the blade on my tractor, and get ready to join the "crew" going around the neighborhood, and creating paths so people can get out.  We do it knowing that if we need anything, the neighbors will be more than willing to help us....plus, it's kind of fun to bundle up and go slipping and sliding with the tractor for the day.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 18, 2016)

At Christmas, get him a gift card of some sort and a card.   We give our neighbor a $10 Starbucks gift card and a card in a form of appreciation for letting us use his yard waste can during the fall.   He never thanks us, but tips his Starbucks cup at us.


----------



## jujube (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, to ease your anxiety, just tell him never to clean off your driveway or sidewalk again.  Then you will know that it will _always_ be your responsibility to clean it.  No problem there.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 18, 2016)

When I am on the road a lot, over the years the neighbor fellas fought over who could clean my wife's driveway first.  A retired farmer next door and a retired policeman across the street.  If snow fell on a weekend while I was home, they never cleaned our driveway!!!  :>)  The retired policeman passes away a few years ago.  And the retired farmer is now in his mid-80's.  We got one fair snow last winter and I was home.  So, I cleaned the policeman's widow's driveway and the farmer's.  They both came knocking on the door and thanked me.

We had just a few flurries last night.  A broom cleaned our driveway and didn't even need to get the shovel out.  Policeman's widow moved away and we have new neighbors over there who are just moving in.  Retired farmer used his leaf blower to blow the light snow from his drive.

Hopefully, if we get any snow this winter Mother Nature will let it fall on weekends.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 18, 2016)

I think a good solution would be for you to do your neighbor's snow removal every other time. Take turns. Or pay him for doing yours.


----------

